# Glitter liner swatches



## lara (Feb 20, 2008)

Too Faced Stalkerazzi - black and vintage gold
Too Faced Mad Mad Love - soft translucent pink
Too Faced Ooh & Aah - black and silver
MAC Peacocky - bright teal
Too Faced Drunk Dial - turquoise
Jemma Kidd Lapis - navy blue
Too Faced Restraining Order - navy blue (turns intense iridescent navy blue when layered over dark eyeliner)
Pop Beauty Moss Green - forest green
Pop Beauty Copper - warm golden copper
Pop Beauty Crystal - icy silver with iridescent reflects
Too Faced Super Freak - vibrant rich pink


----------



## lara (Feb 26, 2008)

Pop Beauty Crystal - icy silver with iridescent reflects





Pop Beauty Moss Green - forest green





Too Faced Mad Mad Love - soft translucent pink


----------

